# Rhodium in metal plate on reflective headlights



## jasonvoss (Mar 5, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if they have ever heard of the metal plate holding the headlight on a car being Rhodium? I heard it was only on certain vehicles and Im not able to find out anything about it by searching, please help! :roll:


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 5, 2008)

That makes as much sense as chain link fences being made of gold. 

If there is any value in the headlight assembly, it sure as hell wouldn't be in a ring holding the headlight. That is likely nothing more than steel that has been plated by a process to eliminate corrosion. 

There was some talk on the forum, recently, about rhodium being the medium in the reflector of headlamps. I question even that information. 

Auto builders don't use anything that isn't necessary----especially when you consider that a penny saved per unit equates to a big number because of the huge number of vehicles being built. The use of rhodium @ $9,000/ounce would be one of the things they'd eliminate if at all possible. 

Harold


----------



## jasonvoss (Mar 5, 2008)

I did more research, it seems that a long time ago, they used silver and aluminum for the metal coating but switched to rhodium because , the silver & aluminum tarnished too quickly! anyways the info I read stated that it isnt very much rhodium in them , but ya never know if what ya read is true huh? thanks for the reply.


----------



## skyline27 (Mar 5, 2008)

I remember news reports from a few years ago about thieves stealing certain headlights because they contained some exotic metal.


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 6, 2008)

jasonvoss said:


> I did more research, it seems that a long time ago, they used silver and aluminum for the metal coating but switched to rhodium because , the silver & aluminum tarnished too quickly! anyways the info I read stated that it isnt very much rhodium in them , but ya never know if what ya read is true huh? thanks for the reply.


Rhodium was a common cover over sterling silver items at one point in time. I imagine that is no longer true. 

I wonder----are they flashing a few millionths of rhodium on top of silver, which is known to be the whitest of all metals? Could be they get the best of all worlds that way. Or they used to, anyway! :wink: 

I have serious doubts that they're using much rhodium in headlights @ $9,000/ounce. 

Anyone know differently?

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 6, 2008)

HI All,
Just wanted to ring in on this one. The headlights on the 735 BMW's with 4 lights above the bumper are VERY $$$ Pricey! About $175.00 on up for starters! OUCH!!! The 2 lights with the round small circle which you can see at 10 feet is a reflector. It has some PGM on it. It does not oxide at all, so reflecting light is not reduced. Light output is improved also by its hight finish. Hope this helps. Head lights DO have PGM in them; but the cars using them are VERY EXPENSIVE! Base price on a BMW 735 IS ABOUT $75 - 80,000.00 on up; US dollars, so it Does figure! Now remember, that when they were manufactured, the PGM materials didn't cost 9K per oz either! Just like Cat's the material in production by OEM'S will very by amounts and by its current market value! Just some food for thought! Bye 4 now,
John


----------



## Lou (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, I have been told by kitco's VP of the PGM division that rhodium is used in headlights as the reflector. I got a bit excited about it and he said ''well, you should get an ounce out of all the car headlights in Chicago". So, my conclusion is that there's not enough to even be worthwhile.

I know for a fact that it is routinely used in medical equipment (mainly mirrors). They aren't solid, just flashed.


----------



## jasonvoss (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks all for the information, wasnt sure I was just curious is all! by the way I love this forum so far its been great.


----------

